# Custom-made suits in Beijing



## zgall1

I'm going to be moving to Beijing in May and I am looking for a reputable place to buy a couple of custom-made suits. I don't really want to negotiate on price so fixed prices are highly preferred. Does anyone know of any place that might fit these criteria? Thanks.

Zack


----------



## cschrd2

Kwun Kee Tailor makes pretty decent quality and pricing is reasonable. They have a number of shops in Beijing. You can find the info here: http://www.kwunkeetailor.com/en/store.html#


----------



## SebastianBeijing

For Beijing I can highly recommend D&J Fine Tailoring. They are more expensive than your regular custom-made tailor but theirsuits are far superior to other tailors I have tried Beijing. In the last four years I have had around a dozen suits tailored, trying out four different stores. You can find D&J here: Home | D&J Fine Tailoring


----------



## yourcctailor

if you want online custom suit try cctailor.com


----------

